# The worst type of physical pain in your opinion ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Twa*ted BOTH my shins today on the bobcat.

Have TBH, could have cried, pain was fu*king unreal culminating in my shins being left short of skin.

What little things do you hate, fingers, toes, shins..............

I hate my shins kopping for it, anywhere else l can handle.

Over to you.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Standing on a fcuking plug has got to be the worst m8 surely, it's a triple 3 pronged attack of the appliance.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

a throbbing tooth ache...is beyond any other pain imo.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Catching little toe on the corner of something, standing on a plug with no shoes on or a swift kick to the bollocks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> a throbbing tooth ache...is beyond any other pain imo.


I can handle toothache TBH.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Toothache was always my number one


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i wince while i write this - root canal surgery, was THE single most painful experience of my life and i have had a boll0ck operated on lol

Have also snapped my banjo string lol ^ root canal still loads worse


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Realy bad sunburn ,hate getting it .


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Could of topped myself with toothache last month. Earache on a par with that too.

Childbirth has not got sh*t on the above


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

has anybody ever bent their thumb back...now that's tear inducing pain.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

None of the above has anything on circumcision sting


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I snapped my index finger and dislocated my thumb on my right hand didn't really feel it but the injections into the knuckles to numb the area were fvcking painful I was crying and I don't mind admitting it!!


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

My kids are a pain in the **** if that counts ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

my 2nd abcess or 2nd grade tear of the deltoid were the worse pains ive ever had, both lasted around 24hrs


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the third time you hit the same spot on the back of your hand thats holding a cold chisel with a club hammer can be pretty sickening.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> I can handle toothache TBH.


Then you haven't had a "proper" toothache mate 

I had an infected molar last year and i had me in tears that how bad it was .....

never felt pain like it tbo and i have broke my arm 4 times been stabbed broke me leg one has a mother fooker of a burn to my face when a **** i was fighting with slapped a red hot cheese pastie in my eye burnt the skin right off lol ,tooth ache is number one for me .


----------



## Bigfoot1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

Defo has to be toothache


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Obviously being hit in the gonads, but apart from that I'd say smashing my forehead and nearly falling down the stairs because of the force behind it. Damn that hurt. Instant lump too.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Catching your willy in your zip when you were a kid.......


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rolex said:


> mother fooker of a burn to my face when a **** i was fighting with slapped a red hot cheese pastie in my eye burnt the skin right off lol


Ouch. Wouldn't have happened with the pasty tax in place.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cramp in my calfs when I'm in bed


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Burst disc in my back left me flat on the floor for 2 month :cursing:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

so far we've had toothache and getting kicked in the bollox

i would've thought getting your toes cut off with an electric saw or being eaten alive by a bengal tiger would be pretty painful but toothache seems to trump everything


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Worst generally is kidney stones.

For me personally root canal or when i fractured both my ankles.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Ouch. Wouldn't have happened with the pasty tax in place.


lol

yeah was painfull mate

tell ya what if you ever want to go into a fight with a weapon fuk bats or sticks get two red hoT pasties from sayers and strap them to your hands ....

YOU WANT LOSE PUT IT THAT WAY


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i walked headlong into a lamp post when i was a teenager, and i thought i was going to die, the pain was so bad.

brainfreeze from ice cream can be a real bitch, but it soon passes.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> so far we've had toothache and getting kicked in the bollox
> 
> i would've thought getting your toes cut off with an electric saw or being eaten alive by a bengal tiger would be pretty painful but toothache seems to trump everything


How many people who have been eaten by bengal tigers are going to give their opinion on this?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd say getting shot would have to be up there.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

absess under tooth is not the worsed pain but its contiuous for so long it made me nuts.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Turning my ankle, knocks me sick, I think I'd rather break it...I've passed out once with the pain, but i was probs around 16 then

I seem to really do a lot of ligament damage when I do turn my ankle. Tendons are so stretched now that I do it quite often, I need an op to sort it.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> How many people who have been eaten by bengal tigers are going to give their opinion on this?


happend to me

it was the day after i got my toes sawn off, that's why i couldn't run away


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Paper cuts. Those fookers just don't stop bleeding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rolex said:


> Then you haven't had a "proper" toothache mate
> 
> I had an infected molar last year and i had me in tears that how bad it was .....
> 
> never felt pain like it tbo and i have broke my arm 4 times been stabbed broke me leg one has a mother fooker of a burn to my face when a **** i was fighting with slapped a red hot cheese pastie in my eye burnt the skin right off lol ,tooth ache is number one for me .


I would beg to differ mate.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

A Pulmonary Embolism is painfull to and a very scary experience.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

TG123 said:


> happend to me
> 
> it was the day after i got my toes sawn off, that's why i didn't run away


Which was most painful?


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Being rejected by a priest coz he says you've grown old. Like razor blades in your soul.


----------



## Bomber1966 (Aug 19, 2010)

Proper back spasm because of my crap back.... It went once and I couldn't breathe!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stev249er said:


> Being rejected by a priest coz he says you've grown old. Like razor blades in your soul.


Do l neg you or not ??


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a painful experience when i was at boarding school in the early 80,s

MR Edwards and the boiler room

Never forget those days .


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

Severe pains in the stomach from food poisoning probably worst I've had, as you can't do anything about it when spewing and dumping doesn't have an effect, writhing around for hours on end during the night.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bomber1966 said:


> Proper back spasm because of my crap back.... It went once and I couldn't breathe!!!!


It was these pains that introduced me to Kapaik...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> I can handle toothache TBH.


then you've never had proper tooth ache IMO


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

injury wise, torn rotator cuff was so painful it effected my ability to walk, just couldn't move.

broken fingers are b&tches in cold weather, all 4 of them.

but the step on the plug is horrible!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Worst pain is this one time at band camp just after I had my toes cut off, this great big Bengal tiger decided to have a munch on me whilst I was being shot to cure my toothache which somehow managed to cause a pulmonary embolism, That was a pretty rough day I sh1t you not. :rolleye:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Which was most painful?


emotionally the tiger because i thought we were mates

physically the toes


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

mipike said:


> injury wise, torn rotator cuff was so painful it effected my ability to walk, just couldn't move.
> 
> broken fingers are b&tches in cold weather, all 4 of them.
> 
> but the step on the plug is horrible!


Do you walk on your hands? Thought rotator cuffs were in the shooders


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> then you've never had proper tooth ache IMO


I have had a tooth ragged out and the spike nearly thor thro the side of my cheek mate so l beg to differ TBH.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I would beg to differ mate.


have you ever had a molar with a cavity and the bolts of pain go in rhythm with the beating of your heart...each time your heart beats a massive bolt of sickening pain goes up your neck and deep into your brain...it's absolute agony and will reduce the toughest of men to tears after a few hours..you cant wait to get into the dentists chair and have that injection.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

justin case said:


> have you ever had a molar with a cavity and the bolts of pain go in rhythm with the beating of your heart...each time your heart beats a massive bolt of sickening pain goes up your neck and deep into your brain...it's absolute agony and will reduce the toughest of men to tears after a few hours..you cant wait to get into the dentists chair and have that injection.


I have mate yes.

Possibly not word for word but the same pain.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

justin case said:


> have you ever had a molar with a cavity and the bolts of pain go in rhythm with the beating of your heart...each time your heart beats a massive bolt of sickening pain goes up your neck and deep into your brain...it's absolute agony and will reduce the toughest of men to tears after a few hours..you cant wait to get into the dentists chair and have that injection.


Thats the one

mother fuker of a pain it is ..

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> I have mate yes.
> 
> Possibly not word for word but the same pain.


Hard toothed **** 

just kidding.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rolex said:


> Thats the one
> 
> mother fuker of a pain it is ..
> 
> ...


I had to run into a random dentist one day at work and get him to pull one fu*ker as l had stuck a toothpick right into a big cavity in one of my back teeth.

That was a tw*t to pull, l then had to carry on laying tarmac for 7 hours.


----------



## rolex (Sep 2, 2012)

Milky said:


> I had to run into a random dentist one day at work and get him to pull one fu*ker as l had stuck a toothpick right into a big cavity in one of my back teeth.
> 
> That was a tw*t to pull, l then had to carry on laying tarmac for 7 hours.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> I have mate yes.
> 
> Possibly not word for word but the same pain.


youre a better man than me if you can tolerate that type of pain.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

fog1892 said:


> Severe pains in the stomach from food poisoning probably worst I've had, as you can't do anything about it when spewing and dumping doesn't have an effect, writhing around for hours on end during the night.


I ate a dodgy kebab when I was 15 and had food poisoning like you describe. That ranks high up as one of the most painful experiences


----------



## mipike (Aug 12, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Do you walk on your hands? Thought rotator cuffs were in the shooders


the whole movement caused a jolting movement in my shoulder... was a result of an impact injury from rugby, and no, not self diagnosis.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cocktail stick under your thumb nail, needle thorugh your toe, smashing your thumb in to too many peices to operate on.......


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

lower back pain is the worst imo


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

then of course we come onto the torturer side of it...i should imagine having bamboo slithers forced under the finger nails is pretty excruciating.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Slipped disks had 3 in one go, sick with pain lucky im a real man and could cry about


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a wus so hate all pain, but that feeling you get in your stomach when your being sick and sick and sick, and nothing more is coming up except a tiny morsel of bile, and your ribs/abs etc are ruined due to all the heaving....

must stop eating kebabs on Friday nights lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Worst for me is toothache. Had a few root canals and they were painless.

Surprised none of the ladies have mentioned childbirth.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tooth ache (abscess) or ear infection, can't handle them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Trapping my thumb in a steel skip door after levering it shut on my own thumb was quite painful.

Popped thumb and still no thumb nail to prove it, honestly thought it had come off when I done it.

Has to be up there with toothache, migrane and stumping your toe


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I snapped my index finger and dislocated my thumb on my right hand didn't really feel it but the injections into the knuckles to numb the area were fvcking painful I was crying and I don't mind admitting it!!


Injection in quad, glute, gum - all bad enough, but knuckles??? Fcuk that!!!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> None of the above has anything on circumcision sting


Appararently the older you arewhen u get it done, the more it hurts


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chopped the end of my finger off once too. That was interesting.

26 yrs ago, still hurts now when it gets cold...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a good electric shock many years ago doing my apprenticeship, sent me off a step ladder that hurt quite a bit.

I reckon being butt fcuked with the rough end of a pineapple wouldn't be to nice.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

For me worst pain was when i dislocated my shoulder. felt awfull and my shoulder muscles kept spasming making the pain even worse.

Mentally scarred me too as i have a phobia now of climbing out of swimming pools ( how i did it ) and watching the end of warrior film


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

was a tw*t years ago and came home from pub and demanded she make me a cheeseburger 5 mins later i still dident have it,i shouted wheres me cheeseburger, she was gabin with her mate in the kitchen a couple of mins later i shouted again you makin that fckin cheeseburger or what.still not got it in another five so i yelled ile fck you of if i dont get my fckin burger next min she came in with it heres ya fckin burger and rammed it right in my face twisting it so the red hot melted cheese stuck to my face had to go to a&e i was in agony nothing worse than burns ime. i always made her make me a sarnie after that lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave said:


> Trapping my thumb in a steel skip door after levering it shut on my own thumb was quite painful.
> 
> Popped thumb and still no thumb nail to prove it, honestly thought it had come off when I done it.
> 
> Has to be up there with toothache, migrane and stumping your toe


Yes migraines have got to be up there. Proper migraines though, with all the symptoms of nausea, vomiting, visual disturbances.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In the words of jason manford:



> The worst pain happened to a friend of mine at school, we were playing football for the school team, he slid in for a tackle, dislocated his hip. St. Johns ambulance man comes running over, grabs the heel.. BOOM whacks it back in the socket.
> 
> In the mean time one of my friends balls...one of his balls slipped into the socket.. now the st johns ambulance man, hes not to know. Just doing his job he grabs the foot and...




Id upload the vid but cant find it!


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

worst pain i have ever had was my ankle fell off 2ft high decking landed on my right ankle and it came back up and touched my leg i had over a years worth of pain and couldn't sleep properly painkillers didn't help and i only had my surgery on the 13 of last month and i done the damage on the 11th may 2011 apart from that stubbing my toe comes 2nd

pic was next day affter the injory


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

When I broke me toe and ripped me nail off on Wednesday was the worst pain I've felt I think.

Also you guys need to start brushing your teeth


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Definatley shins mate. I whacked mine last week chasing my cat into next doors garden. The scan is still there.
> 
> Rupturing my Spleen was very very painful. Made me scream at times.


I ruptured my spleen. Defiantly not nice


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> When I broke me toe and ripped me nail off on Wednesday was the worst pain I've felt I think.
> 
> Also you guys need to start brushing your teeth


I brush religiously, always have. Still ended up with cavities.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Ooh ooh I got one that hurt's ,, corneal abrasion's are bloody awful I've had this twice.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I had meningitis and had to have a lumbar puncture with no pain relief. That fvcking hurt. Its a toss up between that and dislicating my knee, so my kneecap was around the back


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

vetran said:


> was a tw*t years ago and came home from pub and demanded she make me a cheeseburger 5 mins later i still dident have it,i shouted wheres me cheeseburger, she was gabin with her mate in the kitchen a couple of mins later i shouted again you makin that fckin cheeseburger or what.still not got it in another five so i yelled ile fck you of if i dont get my fckin burger next min she came in with it heres ya fckin burger and rammed it right in my face twisting it so the red hot melted cheese stuck to my face had to go to a&e i was in agony nothing worse than burns ime. i always made her make me a sarnie after that lol


 :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Gout, its right up there with throbbing midnight toothache.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I had meningitis and had to have a lumbar puncture with no pain relief. That fvcking hurt. Its a toss up between that and dislicating my knee, so my kneecap was around the back


I was gonna say standing on a Lego brick in bare feet but that ^^^ might take it..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I had in infected wisdom tooth and believe me its the worst pain i felt, face swollen up like the elephant man etc :cursing:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Lads....try giving birth!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lou Lou said:


> Lads....try giving birth!!!!!


Oh this old chesnut !


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I dropped a 20 kg plate on my foot from about 4 ft up. That in itself hurt but then I had to go and get it trefined, basically they get a hot needle and go through the nail to release the pressure and drain the blood. 

Never had toothache and bricking it now ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Lou Lou said:


> Lads....try giving birth!!!!!


Now I have this argument with my missus all the time.

If it was the most painful thing you wouldnt do it again. Try trapping your d1ck in your zip, you buy button jeans for the remainder of your life!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lou Lou said:


> Lads....try giving birth!!!!!


Pffffft! If it was that bad no woman would ever have more than one kid. I've never asked for a second kick in the b0llocks, plenty of women ask for another kid :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

sciatica !

Its like toothache in your leg !


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Had pleurisy a few years back and it wasnt a nice time, wouldnt wish it on anyone


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Physically, there is very few pains which hurt too much but one I recall that was far worse than any I have experienced(including most on here) was when I went to got a boxers fracture(hand) and having had one before I decided that I would use an ice pack to prevent swelling.

It was about 3am at this point(had been to work on the doors), so with the ice pack in place, i fell asleep. I woke up to quite a searing pain shooting through my hand which was still wrapped with the ice pack. I quickly went to remove it and realised it was stuck to my f'kin hand and it was all a frozen mess(not crunchy frozen but solid). I rushed into the bathroom and applied water to get the ice pack off but the pain was something else(luckily it was in my hand rather than my brain),the pack came off rather quickly but the pain was getting worse as it defrosted bursting the blood capilliaries? in my hand. I tried putting it under water to speed the process but it was far worse than burning and it went on and on and I actually felt quite sick and my eyes wanted to close so I kept trying to refocus. I got back into bed and couldn't even put my hand under the blacket where it was warmer 'cos it felt so bad. Eventually I fell asleep.

Upon waking my hand wasn't looking too healthy and the skin was flaking(it shed a few layers over the coming week) and it also went black and really hard,after 5 days I went to the local walk in centre and they were very concerned and sent me get it checked out at the hand clinic.

After about 2months it was back to normal but i'd say that it's quite a pain.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Physically, there is very few pains which hurt too much but one I recall that was far worse than any I have experienced(including most on here) was when I went to got a boxers fracture(hand) and having had one before I decided that I would use an ice pack to prevent swelling.
> 
> It was about 3am at this point(had been to work on the doors), so with the ice pack in place, i fell asleep. I woke up to quite a searing pain shooting through my hand which was still wrapped with the ice pack. I quickly went to remove it and realised it was stuck to my f'kin hand and it was all a frozen mess(not crunchy frozen but solid). I rushed into the bathroom and applied water to get the ice pack off but the pain was something else(luckily it was in my hand rather than my brain),the pack came off rather quickly but the pain was getting worse as it defrosted bursting the blood capilliaries? in my hand. I tried putting it under water to speed the process but it was far worse than burning and it went on and on and I actually felt quite sick and my eyes wanted to close so I kept trying to refocus. I got back into bed and couldn't even put my hand under the blacket where it was warmer 'cos it felt so bad. Eventually I fell asleep.
> 
> ...


Lucky you didnt get frostbite mate!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Lucky you didnt get frostbite mate!


Aint that frostbite then?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Lou Lou said:


> Lads....try giving birth!!!!!


Try having a kick in the nads..

I gave birth this morning to Mr Hankey. There was some contractions I can tell ya lol


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Toothache- anyone who says they can handle it never had a proper toothache!


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

An ill placed inside leg kick hitting my box and then squashing the nuts


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Finger end in a 3 tonne clamp.

Remember slipping on some ice when I was a young teen, went up in the air and landed directly on my back.

Was only winded but I thought that was the end.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

im a above knee amputee, many times ive managed to knock my knee cap on my real leg pretty hard and the pain takes me straight to the floor and thats where i stay for a bit, wanting to cry


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember going to a fire station when I was younger and had a go on the pole, slid down landed on the crash mat at the bottom both knees shot inward crashing against the pole!! the pain reverberated through my whole body went white and had that watery feeling in my mouth just before you puke! Never felt pain like it since!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Gall stones had me seriously weighing up weather it's possible to knock yourself out. I was literally staggering round the house screaming at myself to just pass out.... Wasn't a great day!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Aint that frostbite then?


Well yeah it is I think!

Its like a burn, theres 3rd 2nd and 1st degree so maybe you had a lesser one, as normally stuff gets amputated if its the worst kind, as the affected part just dies doesnt it?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Tore a muscle in my back a couple years ago, physically couldn't move was bed bound for a week, was absolute hell, worse pain ive ever felt


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

Tearing the ligaments in my knee after a nasty tackle playing footy was the worst for me. You can rub it, grab it all you like, but jesus christ the pain was horrible. My dad made me 'jog it off', nice one.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I admit some women are mental and enjoy the pain...not me!!! I demand every drug going when I'm in labour. Definatly not in a hurry to do it again...it's only the fact that you get a cute little baby that makes us do it again...and pressure from you men! Lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Tell you what though... Nothing hurts more than a broken heart srs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Well yeah it is I think!
> 
> Its like a burn, theres 3rd 2nd and 1st degree so maybe you had a lesser one, as normally stuff gets amputated if its the worst kind, as the affected part just dies doesnt it?


When it went black, I think it was half dead so maybe put me between 2nd and 1st?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

When my Achilles tendons swell up in both feet and I tap them on something by mistake,it brings tears to me eyes.

Never known pain like it and I've been hit in the nuts many a times playing football.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When it went black, I think it was half dead so maybe put me between 2nd and 1st?


Would have been immense for a 'stranger [email protected]' though...


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I've broken numerous bones and I've snapped my achilles tendon twice but I'd still say a swift kick in the bollocks is the worst!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

About a year and a half ago,I fell off my push bike,my hip hit the kirb and i fractured my pelvis,constant pain for 3 weeks,solpadol didnt help,had to get vikadin sent in from the states,verry painfull,and the toilet is up stairs,


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I have seen it first hand that Testicles hurt more than child birth. !!!!!!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

ring sting lol...no joke ive had bad ones hahaha


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> ring sting lol...no joke ive had bad ones hahaha


good old blood orange. lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I stumped my little toe on the dinner table and broke it:cursing:

I did this twice in the space of a few months and broke the same little toe both times, and both times i heard it crack, have to say, that was pretty damn painful!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> sciatica !
> 
> Its like toothache in your leg !


110% agree, mine topped up with 2slipped discs and a sprinkle of pins and needles...great


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

apollo17 said:


> ring sting lol...no joke ive had bad ones hahaha


ya its bad hahah


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

having kidney stones pulled out through your piece lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I've broken numerous bones and I've snapped my achilles tendon twice but I'd still say a swift kick in the bollocks is the worst!


I'm dreading it if my Achilles tendons snap,they are borderline at the moment i think with the pain i have with them


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

getting soap inside your piece when you have a bath, then you try and have a piddle after. :crying:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I've broken numerous bones and I've snapped my achilles tendon twice but I'd still say a swift kick in the bollocks is the worst!


How was the recovery process when you snapped your tendon pal?

My doctor wants me to have surgery to remove bone spurs which would involve disconnecting my achilles tendon so to speak. Its about 3 1/2 inches wide its so inflamed. That's why I ask


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm dreading it if my Achilles tendons snap,they are borderline at the moment i think with the pain i have with them


Sounds like you and me are in the same boat pal. Even if I just tap mine I'm in sheer agony


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

snapped my collar bone when i was 17 . never felt pain like it ....


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> How was the recovery process when you snapped your tendon pal?
> 
> My doctor wants me to have surgery to remove bone spurs which would involve disconnecting my achilles tendon so to speak. Its about 3 1/2 inches wide its so inflamed. That's why I ask


I wouldn't wish it on anyone mate if i'm honest.I first snapped it in November last year,thought recovery was going well then it snapped again end of February this year,had the operation to reattach both times and have only just finished with physio 3 weeks ago.I used GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF,cissus,glucosamine,anything that could aid recovery!If you want more info feel free to PM me mate.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm dreading it if my Achilles tendons snap,they are borderline at the moment i think with the pain i have with them


Try GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF.Is it tendonitus you've got?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I've had both arms ripped off and sewn back on. That was the worst pain ever Yeah i'm lying :lol: Just a bit of armless fun whilst the door's still open.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Got to be frostbite in both feet for me , 20+ years later and they still hurt


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

WannaGetHench said:


> getting soap inside your piece when you have a bath, then you try and have a piddle after. :crying:


This reminds me: going to the clap clinic and getting tested, when they put that metal stick up your urethra :crying:


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

When I was a young girl I threw a ball to my aunts dog and caught my nail on the wooden fence, had a pain in my thumb, loooked down and had a 2 inch splinter under my finger nail with splinters of wood underneath too. My uncle heated up an large needle, gave me a tea towel to bite on and scraped under my nail with the hot needle to get the splinters out. That was painful I can tell you!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> I wouldn't wish it on anyone mate if i'm honest.I first snapped it in November last year,thought recovery was going well then it snapped again end of February this year,had the operation to reattach both times and have only just finished with physio 3 weeks ago.I used GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF,cissus,glucosamine,anything that could aid recovery!If you want more info feel free to PM me mate.


This is what I've heard. For about 3 months after it can easily break again.

I'm planning on not getting it done because I can't afford to not work for 4 months and if I have the problems you did it could be around 8 months with no income.

Thanks for the quick response and good luck with it from here on out


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I dislocated my shoulder and can say it was excruciating pain, anyone that has done it will know how painfull it is.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Worst I ever had,

I had an acute inner ear infection that had been growing for a few days. Swollena, hot, ear drum had ruptured, ear canal had split, pus pumping out.

It was painful, but instead of going to the GP I decided to treat it myself.....

Poured half a cup of TCP down my swollen lug hole.

Can't even begin to describe the pain, other than it was a white hot burning, flesh eating sting and it was right in the middle OF MY BRAIN.

Thankfully I passed out after only a couple of seconds.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Try GHRP-2 and MOD-GRF.Is it tendonitus you've got?


Yeah ir is mate. What are those two items you mention?on phone so cant Google atm,sorry not being lazy but the ball and chain will do my head in if i do,lol.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine has to be either root canal surgery or an in grown toe nail.


----------



## Darkest Haze (Mar 28, 2012)

For me it probably cracking your finger nail after getting it jammed in a car door and then watching it peel off ever so slowly for the next week ..... Bloody painful


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

hitting the inside of the knee right on the bone, proper sickening pain but shins are another one


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Braking both femurs and left tib and fib...The pain was so bad at the time that i dont remember much at all...

Aprart from that ear infection has to be the worst...you cant scratch or rub it and when its severe, eating is out of the question..!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Worst I ever had,
> 
> I had an acute inner ear infection that had been growing for a few days. Swollena, hot, ear drum had ruptured, ear canal had split, pus pumping out.
> 
> ...


You are fecking mental :lol:

I can only prey you never get an infection of any kind... Cue the self amputation using a rusty butter knife and 6 bottles of jack daniels thread :lol:


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

for me a cracked sternum when the painkillers wore off it felt like my chest was ripping open


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

For me squeezing out a fat sh1t,hurts bad.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

mal said:


> For me squeezing out a fat sh1t,hurts bad.


you love it really!


----------



## Darkest Haze (Mar 28, 2012)

mal said:


> For me squeezing out a fat sh1t,hurts bad.


Add haemorrhoids to that equation and im pretty sure it would hurt bad


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Sounds like you and me are in the same boat pal. Even if I just tap mine I'm in sheer agony


Its horrible mate,even when im careful i still hurt it.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

For me, laser eye surgery..

Had the [email protected] of a surgeon put contaminated contact bandages in my eyes! When I called the aftercare number telling them I was in agony they brushed me off!

3 days I couldn't open my eyes and had to put up with a feeling as though my eyes were coated in acid - fkin horrible!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> I dislocated my shoulder and can say it was excruciating pain, anyone that has done it will know how painfull it is.


This ^


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Woke up in the middle of my last heart operation to find about 5 people holding me down I could feel them burning parts of my heart and then them pluging my artery was soo fcuking sore lol(they went in via my artery in my groin)


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Well for me the worst pain i've ever had was about 6 months ago. I have a really high pain threshold, the anesthetic ran out during a root canal once and I could cope, had double inner ear infections that was a nightmare but bareable.

6 months ago, I doubled up in agony on the floor in agony, never felt anything like it, pain was in my chest area, thought it was my heart. Anyway, off to hospital I went and they gave me tramadol. Might as well given me some vitamins, it did nothing. Anyway I got sent home still in agony, they had no clue what it was. Next day back in to quacks, sent straight back in to hospital, turned out my gall bladder was full of stones and they were trying to pass through the bile duct. Literally indescribable pain levels. I hope no one suffers that here.

Also, a mega nasty pain is if you try those teeth whitening kits off ebay. They come with some gel stuff (bleach). Put that on your teeth for 10 minutes, then wash it off. Think you are out the woods ? No chance, your whole set of teeth will be in agony, like when you bite into ice or have hot tea when you have sensitive teeth. FK THAT !!! lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Any one take a dump after taking 30/500 co-codamol for a few weeks lol like ****ting out bricks


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> i wince while i write this - root canal surgery, was THE single most painful experience of my life and i have had a boll0ck operated on lol
> 
> Have also snapped my banjo string lol ^ root canal still loads worse


Had surgery on my banjo. Worst pain was pulling it back to ****

Stubbing toes are the worst


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

chilisi said:


> *Never gob off to a woman mate. They are evil *  *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> and very devious, one sunday i came home fell asleep on my chair and when i woke up i asked for my roast, she said youve had it you p*ssed up b*stard look youve got it all down your top.what she had done was mix some gravy granules up and dribbled it down me with a spoon,cow lol


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Whenever I smack my head hard I always get so angry and lash out at the thing I smacked it on, very aggravating pain haha


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Getting you foreskin caught in your zip! Ouch!


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Do l neg you or not ??


It's a free country. People are free to make their own choices.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

arc eye at 2am in the morning


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im surprised no one has mentioned Cluster headaches described as the worst pain imaginable to a human being.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Waxing my balls..


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned Cluster headaches described as the worst pain imaginable to a human being.


Ive heard of them. Probably no one suffers with them on here.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> Ive heard of them. Probably no one suffers with them on here.


Have a friend that classed disabled because of it, he has a tank of oxygen and a breathing mask along side he`s bed cause sometimes the overflow of oxygen helps the pain.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I once read the 'most painful thing in the world' was standing on a stone fish. Its the worlds most poisonous fish, and apparantly it feels likue your foot is on fire.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant believe the amount of people saying root canal..yeah it hurts AFTER you get it but still nothing compared to a broken bone! i had root canal on thursday, sorted myself out with some 'medicinal marijuana' for the pain 

Broke my leg when I was 17 acting a maggot in a bar, swole up massive, of course my mates were like "yeah you're alright, put it down and walk on it for a bit.." worst pain ive ever felt putting my weight on that leg lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I had a slipped disc sat on a nerve , excruciating pain!! hospital 9 times in 3 weeks for morphine injections .. lead to getting it removed ! Hell on earth ...


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

I've got crohns disease and am currently being treated for a stricture on the last 20 cm of my small intestine, I struggle to describe the pain I get when It kicks off but I guess its like a nagging toothache in my guts,deffo the worst I've experienced.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Reading these is making me scared to leave the house.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris86 said:


> Any one take a dump after taking 30/500 co-codamol for a few weeks lol like ****ting out bricks


Yup !! The constipation !! Feels like a train coming out of ya


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I had meningitis and had to have a lumbar puncture with no pain relief. That fvcking hurt. Its a toss up between that and dislicating my knee, so my kneecap was around the back


Had meningitis a few months ago and had a lumbar puncture twice as they lost the sample the first time. The second time was worse as they had to keep moving the needle about in the spinal chord as there wasn't much fluid left in there. That was horrendous! The severe headache from the meningitis that made me go blind from the pain was up there as well.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im surprised no one has mentioned Cluster headaches described as the worst pain imaginable to a human being.


I remember reading on here about a guy who surfed from them , think most people that suffer bad from them end up commuting suicide


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember being dumped by this girl in school lol,that was awful ,very painful memory.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Try making your breakfast on the cooker hob then the phone going for a phone call youve been waiting for, moving up too quick and sttoting your nappa off the extractor fan full belt, fcuk me it was like being hit with a brick.

Being hit by a moving jcb bucket before, the docile driver ended up in more pain, pinch bar straight into the legs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Had meningitis a few months ago and had a lumbar puncture twice as they lost the sample the first time. The second time was worse as they had to keep moving the needle about in the spinal chord as there wasn't much fluid left in there. That was horrendous! The severe headache from the meningitis that made me go blind from the pain was up there as well.


Luckily I had pretty much no symptoms except aversion to light, which gave me a mega head ache. I was lucky tbh, because my GP came to my home and said its definately not meningitis so you can feel abit more at ease. Luckily my guardian at the time wanted to get it double checked at the hospital, and they had concerns so tested me.

I was 10years old and it took two big guys to hold me down while they did it, I was in agony! 2nd time they did it I had morphene so didnt feel a thing... and they had a trainee guy doing it. He tried 3 times before t0he proper doctor took over! Blood everywhere, ruined my favourite garfield t-shirt as well! All in all not too lucky!

What was it like having it being older? As a kid you just kind of get on with stuff dont you, as an adult I think I'd start thinking about my own death and stuff!


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

gettin ur hand close in a door, in primary school i got me thumb stuck in one of them big self closeing doors, ya no the one with the big ram on top. well that hurt n i screamed bloody murder. :scared:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

justin case said:


> has anybody ever bent their thumb back...now that's tear inducing pain.


I used to be able to do that as a kid, and make the tip of my thumb touch half way down the back of my arm. Cant get close now lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

shin pain as an all out pain now stops in a minute or so is bad, or the constant nagging of toothache been near suicidal with that


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Luckily I had pretty much no symptoms except aversion to light, which gave me a mega head ache. I was lucky tbh, because my GP came to my home and said its definately not meningitis so you can feel abit more at ease. Luckily my guardian at the time wanted to get it double checked at the hospital, and they had concerns so tested me.
> 
> I was 10years old and it took two big guys to hold me down while they did it, I was in agony! 2nd time they did it I had morphene so didnt feel a thing... and they had a trainee guy doing it. He tried 3 times before t0he proper doctor took over! Blood everywhere, ruined my favourite garfield t-shirt as well! All in all not too lucky!
> 
> What was it like having it being older? As a kid you just kind of get on with stuff dont you, as an adult I think I'd start thinking about my own death and stuff!


I was on site in a site meeting and started getting a bad headache. I went back to the office and it was getting worse and worse, to the point where I felt so weak and ill. Left work early and got in bed, rang NHS direct told them my symptoms and they said its not meningitis but probably a severe migraine so get some rest. I went to sleep woke up about 2 hours later an couldn't see right and it took me about 15mins to walk 20ft to the toilet. Got my mrs to take me A&E at that point an waited 3 hours to be seen.

They put me on a drip and admitted me for the night. The pain in my head was unbearable. Then they did the lumbar puncture and must of caught a nerve in my spine as the shooting pain I got was something like a I have never felt in my life and hope I never do again. The second time they sent a big black doctor in who held me in place, I was swearing at them the lot, when they were doing it. Was kept in for 5 days but they said I was lucky I came in as it could of ended up far worse.

I was quite calm an relaxed about having it and never really thought it'd kill me. My mam wasn't the same though!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I was on site in a site meeting and started getting a bad headache. I went back to the office and it was getting worse and worse, to the point where I felt so weak and ill. Left work early and got in bed, rang NHS direct told them my symptoms and they said its not meningitis but probably a severe migraine so get some rest. I went to sleep woke up about 2 hours later an couldn't see right and it took me about 15mins to walk 20ft to the toilet. Got my mrs to take me A&E at that point an waited 3 hours to be seen.
> 
> They put me on a drip and admitted me for the night. The pain in my head was unbearable. Then they did the lumbar puncture and must of caught a nerve in my spine as the shooting pain I got was something like a I have never felt in my life and hope I never do again. The second time they sent a big black doctor in who held me in place, I was swearing at them the lot, when they were doing it. Was kept in for 5 days but they said I was lucky I came in as it could of ended up far worse.
> 
> I was quite calm an relaxed about having it and never really thought it'd kill me. My mam wasn't the same though!


Sounds a hell of a lot worse than the symptoms I had! And they said I had the worst kind of meningitis. I was in for 12 days all in all, and at one point they said to my guardian ask him what he wants to eat and tell him he can have anything, because its not looking very good! Hah showed them fvckers :beer:

Nothing worse than a headache, cant do anything because of em, especially if you cant see. Must have been a BIG black doctor to hold you down judging by your avi!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Sounds a hell of a lot worse than the symptoms I had! And they said I had the worst kind of meningitis. I was in for 12 days all in all, and at one point they said to my guardian ask him what he wants to eat and tell him he can have anything, because its not looking very good! Hah showed them fvckers :beer:
> 
> Nothing worse than a headache, cant do anything because of em, especially if you cant see. Must have been a BIG black doctor to hold you down judging by your avi!


He was a big lad! I didnt move too much as thought too much moving with a needle in my spine could end badly!

When I was in I was ordering dominos to my room haha! I got put in my own room on the alcoholic ward as it was the only room they had for me. Seen some poor sights on there.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I went to the gum clinic once for a check up. The nurse put a long swab in my japs eye (bit like a long ear bud) that wasnt to pleasant but was nothing compared to taking a pee after. Felt like I was peeing acid. Not top of the pain list but still very unpleasant.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Took 2 Clomid the other day,bad headache. Rubbed my eye yesterday after slicing up some hot chilli's

stung like a bitch for ages.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> I remember reading on here about a guy who surfed from them , think most people that suffer bad from them end up commuting suicide


Yep compare it to sticking a serrated spikey redhot knitting needle in and out of your brain with 100kg pressure plate on your head.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Abcess on my nuts the size of a golf ball. Pain was excruciating , oh and a tooth ache has to be the worst


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Working on asmall Scaffolding in just a pair of shorts and trainers.....cutting a Beech hedge....and taking the topp clean off a Wasps nest with a pair of hedge cuttters.....seriously...you dont be fcuking with a gang of these babies when you have just done their house over :surrender:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

pea head said:


> Working on asmall Scaffolding in just a pair of shorts and trainers.....cutting a Beech hedge....and taking the topp clean off a Wasps nest with a pair of hedge cuttters.....seriously...you dont be fcuking with a gang of these babies when you have just done their house over :surrender:


That doesn't sound like the correct PPE to be wearing whilst working on a scaffold :whistling:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lower back pumps while on cycle are a killer .. Milky bobcat lawnmower ?

- - - Updated - - -

Lower back pumps while on cycle are a killer .. Milky bobcat lawnmower ?

- - - Updated - - -

Lower back pumps while on cycle are a killer .. Milky bobcat lawnmower ?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

1) shins

2) rolling your ankle (everyone makes out it doesnt hurt....but yes...it does)

3) banging your nerve in your elbow, you know the one that makes your arm go all hot and makes you bend over in agony and makes your arm numb for hours!

i know alot of other stuff would hurt and has hurt me but these are like everyday things!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

surprised how many people said tooth ache, its not that bad.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

getting stabbed in the side and your insides coming out the hole hurts pretty bad until i passed out anyway


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Shins. Sometimes doing deadlifts I hit my shins with the bar :crying:

The two most painful things in my life probably my brother dislocating my elbow and my ear being torn almost off when I was in a fight at school.

Actually, when I sprained my ankle and broke my heel a few months ago, I had to hop the whole way to the hospital, when I got there I was dripping fcuking sweat, had to wait a while to get seen to and when I did first thing I asked for was crutches and the (sexy) bitch of a nurse told me I couldn't have any - HELLO I CAN'T FCUKING WALK!

Then she told me to hop back into the waiting room so I did and in doing so I hopped right into the corner of a wall mounted flat screen TV and cut my head - blood everywhere - went straight back into the triage and she bandaged me up, then sent me to a different waiting room - so along I hop - then they told me to go to the x-ray reception - down the corridor and first left then just on the right. Bitch made me hop all over the fcuking hospital. Got my x-ray done then told me to hop to another room where I sat on a bed until someone came later to ask me to hop to another room where they looked at the x-ray results, FINALLY gave me some crutches.

I think they had to see if I definitely could not walk. Lol.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

big_skip said:


> My kids are a pain in the **** if that counts ?


So a pain in the **** is the worst for you?


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ankle ligament rupture is the most painful thing I have ever experienced. Hurt so much I passed out, came round and puked. Even the weight of a douvet was too much so I had to sleep with my foot in the grass colletion box from a lawn mower.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a bottle of maddog 357 sauce, took it to work to let my mates try it, unbeknown to me I had some on my fingers after opening it and rubbed my eyes, as soon as I did I knew about it!

Like being pepper sprayed, was blind for about 5 mins, kept washing them and eventually got over it, not nice.

A worse story is we was going to a family BBQ, so I took it there, everyone was trying it, and if u don't know about this stuff just a drop on the tip of your little finger is enough, and my father-in-laws workmates turned up, big African dude.

He says give it here and takes a swig of it, goes off laughing and talking to people.

2mins later comes in saying he feels Ill and leaves.

Turns out he had to go to hospital for 2 days with a burnt larynx and stomach!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

kicking a door frame - that **** hurts not sure if its the worst pain got a lovely scar on my arm off an iron burn, skin just melted away

Never had my balls dropped into a vice but ooooohhhhh that **** would FKING HURT


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

For me it was tooth ache/infection.

Was caused by one of my wisdom teeth coming only halfway though, then the gum got infected... then my throat.

I was laying in bed at night not being able to close my mouth due to the swelling, every heart beat I could feel the inflamed gum pressing on my tooth and it cutting into it. It felt like I was swallowing glass every time I needed to swallow some spit because it went to my throat too (that was probably the worst bit). Was that painful I had to grip the bed sheet every time I swallowed. Must have got 20-30 minutes sleep 3 nights running.

Stubbing an in-growing toenail is also pretty f'in painful.

I know both are pretty minor with regards to seriounsess... but I guess they didn't used to mess around with teath and nails when torchering people for no good reason :lol:


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a flesh eating virus in my left arm about 11 years ago, I had the elbow cut open so all the puss etc could drain, when they came to take the dressing off and then re do it, the inside of my arm was packed full of this dressing stuff, I could feel it when thy pulled it out and and put it back in, it was raw flesh in a big open wound, the pain had my whole body shaking, I almost passed out from the pain, they almost had to put me to sleep every time as the pain and discomfort was so great

bleeuurgh

other that that, hitting my shin..

- - - Updated - - -

I had a flesh eating virus in my left arm about 11 years ago, I had the elbow cut open so all the puss etc could drain, when they came to take the dressing off and then re do it, the inside of my arm was packed full of this dressing stuff, I could feel it when thy pulled it out and and put it back in, it was raw flesh in a big open wound, the pain had my whole body shaking, I almost passed out from the pain, they almost had to put me to sleep every time as the pain and discomfort was so great

bleeuurgh

other that that, hitting my shin..


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> That doesn't sound like the correct PPE to be wearing whilst working on a scaffold :whistling:


I know..but i have a problem with Authority :innocent:


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Dislocating my knee 6 times was rather painful.

Most painful for me was nearly dying from Circulatory shock from meningococcal septicaemia. Felt like every nerve in my body was being stabbed or set on fire.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

having a spot in a nostril which brings tears to the eyes everytime i try and pick a booger out


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Second degree burns over a large area (worse than third degree as the nerves are still firing)


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

Stubbed little toe. Ouch. :cursing:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Dropping a dumbell on a teste.....the sicking moment you think it's been crushed or popped. I'm cringing at the flashback feeling.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

They all feel the worst at the time though TBH.

Abcess from a Tooth

Shin Bone

Chronic trapped Wind (had it that bad once) i told the Mrs ring 999..no joke

Physio with thumb in Bicep area


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

pea head said:


> *Chronic trapped Wind (had it that bad once) i told the Mrs ring 999..no joke*


 :clap:


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Dislocating my shoulder was pretty fu**ing sore lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

2004mark said:


> :clap:


Seriously pal....fcuking horrendous....curled over on the bed lke i had been kicked in the Shotties with a Rigger Boot :lol:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> For me worst pain was when i dislocated my shoulder. felt awfull and my shoulder muscles kept spasming making the pain even worse.
> 
> Mentally scarred me too as i have a phobia now of climbing out of swimming pools ( how i did it ) and watching the end of warrior film


I lied. I poured surgical spirit on an open cut on my foot yesterday and nearly shed manly tears it was that painfull


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not going to "boast" about my bad pains but apparently this was measured and they included all forms of injury, giving birth, stabbing, gun shots etc... and the worse pain by all accounts are large kidney stones when coming down the ureter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bens1991 said:


> Lower back pumps while on cycle are a killer .. Milky bobcat lawnmower ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No mate bobcat bucket / sweeper.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

getting an acid burn feels like contsant knawing away at the nerves.

not nice.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Seriously pal....fcuking horrendous....curled over on the bed lke i had been kicked in the Shotties with a Rigger Boot :lol:


Thats what your fu*king short of !

:lol:


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

Quincy (access on tonsil) couldn't swallow had to go to hospital to be lanced that was bad, and hate it when something sharp stabs you under finger nail like a splinter


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Being taken up the A8se with no lub i would image!


----------



## do_I_even_lift (Sep 17, 2012)

I've not experienced the pain mentioned in most of this thread, but I will share my personal experience.

When I was 14 I dislocated my shoulder and fractured my collar bone at the same time, had to take my t-shirt off was the most painful thing I'd felt at the time, then putting my shoulder back in wasn't really that painful, it was the deep ache I had in my shoulder and collar bone for around 6 hours afterwards. Constantly throbbing and felt so sick.

I've broken other bones but none have been as painful, never had bad tooth ache so dreading that.

I stubbed my toe on a carpet runner the other month, one of the spikes went under my big toe nail, it floored me and I was like ****ing hell! but only hurt for about 30 seconds. Then just was a bit tender. Lucky I didn't brake it! **** went Blue.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Ahhh man ive bashed myself up pretty bad over the years like.

I rollerblade so injuries are quite common unfortunatly. Broken wrist was the worst pain ive ever had, i snapped everything in my right arm, muscle, tendands, both bones clean in two... my arm was proper deformed, it was rank. Passed out from the pain.

Alongside that my shins are batterd, also splitting a handrail and landing on your bollox is no fun, ive done that countless times.

But like someone already said, toothache is the worst sort of pain. It's just ****ing relentless....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone remember the skateboarder kid who split his perineum ( look it up )

Holy crap !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thats what your fu*king short of !
> 
> :lol:


Only because you know the truth :innocent:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

The first time I stuck a Bic Biro down the end of my cock..... ok now though.

- - - Updated - - -

The first time I stuck a Bic Biro down the end of my cock..... ok now though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Only because you know the truth :innocent:


Exactly right brother..

:lol:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Had a kidney stone get stuck in the tube from my kidney to my bladder and it all got inflammed and infected and my blood ended up poisoned which all culminated in renal colic and a trip to the hospital as it felt like my insides were about to explode (and I really do mean explode). By far the single most amount of pain I've ever felt by a long, long margin. :crying:

Weeing the spikey little tictac looking bastard out a few days later was a piece of **** ('scuse the pun) compared to that.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Foamy said:


> Had a kidney stone get stuck in the tube from my kidney to my bladder and it all got inflammed and infected and my blood ended up poisoned which all culminated in renal colic and a trip to the hospital as it felt like my insides were about to explode (and I really do mean explode). By far the single most amount of pain I've ever felt by a long, long margin. :crying:
> 
> Weeing the spikey little tictac looking bastard out a few days later was a piece of **** ('scuse the pun) compared to that.


I had one of them, not comparable to a Bic Biro though, try it and see.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

switch said:


> I had one of them, not comparable to a Bic Biro though, try it and see.


:laugh: Pass...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Was filing my nails the other day and I brushed the rough part of the file across the tip of my finger, intense shiz, beats all these other minor injuries....


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweat said:


> intense shiz,


Intense Shiz

Creamy jiz ?

............... sorry wrong game.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I have had kidney stones too.

My mate stood on a wine glass when he got out the bath once. it shatter into his foot. Think it took 6 hours to get all the glass out of it in the hospital


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

dbaird said:


> I have had kidney stones too.
> 
> My mate stood on a wine glass when he got out the bath once. it shatter into his foot. Think it took 6 hours to get all the glass out of it in the hospital


Ah no, I always hate stories where wine gets spilt


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

dbaird said:


> I have had kidney stones too.
> 
> My mate stood on a wine glass when he got out the bath once. it shatter into his foot. Think it took 6 hours to get all the glass out of it in the hospital


A bit like 1 man 1 jar? :devil2:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i once ripped a finger nail off that was agony and i passed out in the doctors that night when he went to remove it


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

When I was a kid I walking outside with soft trainers on, I seen an empty baked bean tin, being mad about football I just could not resist, I ran up and booted the can as hard as I could, big mistake, it turned out to be a full tin of beans, broke one of my toes, agony.

Toothache is the worst though.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Eating Basmati rice too quick and getting it stuck in the windpipe and taking a massive gulp of water to push it down...now that sh1t hurts.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my ass after the 21 mile bike ride I just done


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

dental abscess, they have to be up there!


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Tore my quad off patella squatting. That fu***ng hurt


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gettin kicked in the nuts by a female footy player (captain of the team) After just asking politely if she liked playing with balls... :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't think I have ever experienced as much pain to the same extent as when I had my sternum tattooed, felt that all the way up into the bottom of my chin, horrible experience haha


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Standing barefooted on an upturned plug


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tooth aches a bitc* but when u wack ur little toe on the corner of somthing then start hoping around on one foot lol or os that just me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Tooth aches a bitc* but when u wack ur little toe on the corner of somthing then start hoping around on one foot lol or os that just me


Hop around and land on an upturned plug with the other foot !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

A glancing flick to the nuts and you get a dull lingering pain that makes you want to cough


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Twice per week for 14years jujitsu,under a sadist who loved hurting the big guy....


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> A glancing flick to the nuts and you get a dull lingering pain that makes you want to cough


In a place I worked once one the lads used to think it was quite funny to flick people in the balls unexpectedly, it all went wrong for him one day when he flicked my mate that had just been off work for two weeks in agony with some sort of infection of the balls, the lad went flick, my mate went smack lol, lucky he did'nt get the sack for it, nearly broke his jaw right there on the factory floor.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> A glancing flick to the nuts and you get a dull lingering pain that makes you want to cough


We do a thing at work where we stand in fromt of some one, strategically place a shovel handle and let it go.....

It works a treat.. :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



simonthepieman said:


> A glancing flick to the nuts and you get a dull lingering pain that makes you want to cough


We do a thing at work where we stand in fromt of some one, strategically place a shovel handle and let it go.....

It works a treat.. :lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ear ache for me but my brother just said the abscess next to the tumour in his **** when he had bowel cancer is gunna take some beating!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Fractured ribs (twice), closely followed by torn intercostal muscles (twice).

Breathing hurt, sneezing or coughing was like being stabbed. Day to day life was one big haze of codeine and the pain was still excruciating. I would not wish it on anyone.

I came back and built a core like a tree trunk, never again would a lucky punch or over hitching a deadlift (intercostal tear) have that affect.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I think the worst pain i have ever had was a trapped nerve in my back i would actually rather be kicked in the balls than go through that again. Was so bad i actually called an amulance i had no idea wtf was wrong with me and im usually the sort of person that avoids doctors and hospitals.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

had really bad abscess last year worst pain ever.

tho id say sparkler down the japs eye is worst i could think of at moment


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Years back i was standing at the door way to a club on night chatting to the doormen and out of no where BOSH some [email protected] had ran up and booted me in the boll0x, i had no idea it was coming. The doorman chased after him and i threw up. They came back without catchng the little scroat.

I hobbled off to find a taxi home, when one pulled up i lent in to tell him where i was going and BOSH, it fvcking happened again!! Some cvnt had booted me in my already throbbing boll0x! That nearly finished me off. I honestly thought id ruptured a boll0x. It was agony for days after.

Never did find out who that was


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Seaing a copper get used over and over again! Not my pain:laugh:


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

acne fulminans, couldnt sleep, turn head lift arms. couldnt even wear a t shirt was that painful


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Years back i was standing at the door way to a club on night chatting to the doormen and out of no where BOSH some [email protected] had ran up and booted me in the boll0x, i had no idea it was coming. The doorman chased after him and i threw up. They came back without catchng the little scroat.
> 
> I hobbled off to find a taxi home, when one pulled up i lent in to tell him where i was going and BOSH, it fvcking happened again!! Some cvnt had booted me in my already throbbing boll0x! That nearly finished me off. I honestly thought id ruptured a boll0x. It was agony for days after.
> 
> Never did find out who that was


Fcuking hell m8 that made my bollocks shrink just reading that. Did finger some blokes bird on the dance floor?


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I think the worst pain i have ever had was a trapped nerve in my back i would actually rather be kicked in the balls than go through that again. Was so bad i actually called an amulance i had no idea wtf was wrong with me and im usually the sort of person that avoids doctors and hospitals.


I think this is exactly what I had, it's either a trapped nerve or muscle pain or something and it is the most painful thing that I've been through, twice. There's a dull uncomfortable pain in the background and a sharp excruciating pain working in tandem, travels down the hand too.

What did the medic give you?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> I think this is exactly what I had, it's either a trapped nerve or muscle pain or something and it is the most painful thing that I've been through, twice. There's a dull uncomfortable pain in the background and a sharp excruciating pain working in tandem, travels down the hand too.
> 
> What did the medic give you?


sounds very similar yes. They wouldnt come and pick me up because it was a saturday so they apparently only come out if its a head injury or you have stopped breathing, too busy sorting out ****heads in town i guess. Had to get my dad to come pick me up and take me to emergency docs it wasnt as bad by the time i got there apparently moving around makes it better. I was just laid on the sofa at home for hours before so that is why it didnt stop well i was at home.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

kingdale said:


> sounds very similar yes. They wouldnt come and pick me up because it was a saturday so they apparently only come out if its a head injury or you have stopped breathing, too busy sorting out ****heads in town i guess. Had to get my dad to come pick me up and take me to emergency docs it wasnt as bad by the time i got there apparently moving around makes it better. I was just laid on the sofa at home for hours before so that is why it didnt stop well i was at home.


Definitely sounds like the same thing. If I lied down it would get much worse. I actually had my second one just yesterday! Had dull aching pain in the day and in the middle of the night it became excruciating. I tried to ignore it but it was too much. I found walking around in circles really helps. I was walking around for hours last night, still have pins and needles in the fingers now.

I need to find out why it happen though, not going through that again!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

StillTraining said:


> Definitely sounds like the same thing. If I lied down it would get much worse. I actually had my second one just yesterday! Had dull aching pain in the day and in the middle of the night it became excruciating. I tried to ignore it but it was too much. I found walking around in circles really helps. I was walking around for hours last night, still have pins and needles in the fingers now.
> 
> I need to find out why it happen though, not going through that again!


I think mine was just a 1 off hasnt happened since. Would definitely try find out if there is anything you can do it avoid it wouldnt fancy that happening to me often.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

gouts pretty bad imo


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Fcuking hell m8 that made my bollocks shrink just reading that. Did finger some blokes bird on the dance floor?


Hadn't even made it into the club when the first boot went in, I honestly have no idea what caused the bloke to boot me!


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Hadn't even made it into the club when the first boot went in, I honestly have no idea what caused the bloke to boot me!


Must have been someone you bullied in school or some cvnt on ecstasy.


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I think mine was just a 1 off hasnt happened since. Would definitely try find out if there is anything you can do it avoid it wouldnt fancy that happening to me often.


Looked into it and it's a trapped or pinched nerve in the neck, can happen if you move your head far too forward and left or right at the same time. Same can happen moving it far too back and left/right at the same time. More likely to get with posture problems and everyone describes it as pain the shoulder and the worse pain ever!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I also cannot bear getting tw4tted in the shins, don't really appreciate a kick in the b0ll0cks either. I have hit my thumb with a lump hammer at work a couple of times and that really isn't funny, the pain just builds and builds.


----------

